
The Unsavory Story of Industrially-Grown Tomatoes (2011) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.npr.org/2011/08/26/139972669/the-unsavory-story-of-industrially-grown-tomatoes
======
rbecker
Imagine how much more perfect and flavorless tomatoes could be with genetic
engineering! Or the opposite - they could be filled with salt and fat, like
other highly processed foods, to encourage increased consumption.

If that's what corporations did when they had the ability with processed
foods, why do we expect them to act different with GMOs? What they optimize
for may not have much to do with consumer or environmental well-being.

